# Rhubarb Sauce



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I'm planning to can rhubarb sauce this year, but my canning book doesn't even list it. Everything else rhubarb, but not sauce. Does anyone have the processing times for rhubarb sauce? Has anyone else ever canned rhubarb sauce? We love it on pound cake . Thanks and have a great day, Maggie


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the one we use from NCHFP http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/rhubarb_stewed.html For holiday desserts I make some mixed with cranberries and some with strawberries. If you prefer a less chunky sauce you can run it through the blender first.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It never occurred to me to can rhubarb sauce.

What a GREAT idea!

I have such a good crop this year!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

My rhubarb is exceptionally good this year too! Most other years, I drive by other people's patches and mutter to myself "Their rhubarb is way bigger than mine"


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

JudyLou,
That recipe calls for 1/2 cup sugar per quart.
Is that the amount you use?
Is that adequate?

Do you need to add more sugar once you open and use the sauce?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

A lot will depend on how sweet you like your rhubarb. My recipe calls for 2 c. rhubarb, 1/4 c. sugar - which is the equivalent of 1/2 c. per quart. I then thicken with 1 T. tapioca. If I can rhubarb this summer, I'll probably cut back on the sugar a bit - since it is easier to add sugar after processing.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Judy Lou can you can it with stevia or honey? I'm not supposed to eat sugar for health reasons, but Rhubarb sauce sounds like something my family would enjoy.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> can you can it with stevia or honey


No safety issues but have never tried it. I have done it with Splenda. It is a bit more runny but otherwise fine. You'd just have to sweeten it to taste before you jar it.

Pixie - if you add the thickeners before processing it will need more processing time. Same rules as pie fillings applies. Use Clear Jel instead or only add thickeners upon opening the jars.



> JudyLou,
> That recipe calls for 1/2 cup sugar per quart.
> Is that the amount you use?
> Is that adequate?
> ...


It is enough for us but I admit we do like a bit of pucker. You can always add more after you open it or you can just adjust it to your taste before you jar it. Keep in mind that add a great deal more sugar will thicken it some.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

rhubarb sauce on vanilla ice cream, YUM! :clap:


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I just love the stuff, my dear sweet mother use to make it all the time for us. And my wonderfull wife hates the stuff, but will make some for me. She canned some last year, you can use whatever sugar you want as some people like it sweet and some like a tang to it. So sweetin as you see fit. > Thanks Marc


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I canned 5 pints this evening.

I started with 4 1/2 pounds of rhubarb, so, per the recipe, I added 1 1/2 cups of sugar.

I was expecting to get 6 pints but didn't have enough to fill the last jar.

The taste test left me with more "pucker" than I'm accustumed to so I will be adding a tad more sweetner when the jars get opened.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

I canned up three pints the other day. It looks so pretty!

Do you have a Ball Blue Book? It is in there, or I think you can find it as judylou listed above at the University of Georgia National Center for Preservation.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> The taste test left me with more "pucker" than I'm accustumed to so I will be adding a tad more sweetner when the jars get opened.


Just as with jams, jellies, relishes, sauces, and many other things we can, it is always a good idea to taste and adjust it before putting it in the jars. While some spices and flavorings will intensify all on their own during shelf storage, sweetness isn't one of them.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Back to the original question. If you can rhubarb according to the instructions in the Ball Blue Book, the resultant product will be rhubarb sauce. If it's still a bit chunkier than you wanted, a good stir will make it saucier. Oh good; on ice cream, on pound cake, by itself, in strawberry jelly, just lots of ways!


----------

